# Did learning to crawl destroy your babe's sleep?



## firsttimemama (Nov 4, 2005)

DS started crawling a few weeks ago (he's 11 mo). We cosleep. It appears that he now cannot fall asleep laying down (nursing) because the minute his body hits the bed he starts crawling. If he falls asleep in my arms and I lay him down after 20 minutes or so - same result. Last night I transferred him after maybe an hour or 90 min and he did stay asleep. It's been difficult to get him to fall asleep "vertically" though (walking, bouncing). Bedtime has just turned into a real battle.
He's also sometimes taking a morning nap and an afternoon nap, but sometimes taking one 2-3 hour nap in the middle of the day instead. When he takes the long middle of the day nap and no "evening" nap, he is cranky in the evenings and finally can't keep his eyes open around 7 or 8 PM - and falls asleep for a nap THEN. Which isn't a great time to take a nap








Does anyone have any advice for me? Both DH and I are exhausted and I think both of us are discouraged. DS has never been a good sleeper and just when we think it can't get worse, it does. I'm afraid we're both running on fumes and I don't know how much longer we can keep this up! (sorry for the whining)


----------



## _betsy_ (Jun 29, 2004)

It wa a phase for us. Lasted a couple weeks, 3 times, and she figured out she didn't need to practice crawling 24/7.


----------



## aricha (Oct 21, 2007)

Every time the kids went/go through a developmental milestone, their eating and sleeping get all out of whack. They will seem to need next to no sleep for a week or two, then seem like they can't get enough sleep for a week after that. They'll eat next to nothing for a week, then eat everything in sight the next.

We just tried to stay flexible for a couple weeks and watch for whatever routine they might end up with when it was over... Now that we are on our third, it is a lot easier to remember that it is a phase and that it won't last forever.


----------



## firsttimemama (Nov 4, 2005)

thanks mamas. I know this will pass. We are just so tired. And it's frustrating to look at DS and know that he too is tired







but he can't sleep for whatever reason. If he were having fun, it would be easier (although I'd still be tired







) but he's not having fun either.


----------



## 2xshy (Nov 27, 2007)

yes!

Since she has learnt to army crawl and now learning to crawl proper her sleep is terrible. she practices her moves when half asleep and it wakes her up. It frustrates her a lot. I swaddle her and about half the time this works the other half she hates it and we have to do something else.
also she wakes up before me in the morning and just rolls off the bed (futon on the floor) and explores the room.I'm always nervous she is going to hurt herself somehow.


----------



## crunchymamatobe (Jul 8, 2004)

Yes. Didn't help that he learned to crawl, sit, pull to standing, and cruise, plus tasted solids and cut his first tooth all within the same month. Oh yeah, and we had just come back from a trip to the US, involving a eight hour time change. It was a lot to go through and his sleep was pretty bad for a few months after that.


----------

